

Examples of objects/machines suriving accelarations of 15,000g+ [Slingatron KS] - czottmann
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/391496725/the-slingatron-building-a-railroad-to-space/posts/562115

======
czottmann
The Slingatron guys list examples of objects and machinery that could
withstand the acceleration their proposed Slingatron launch system would
produce. Very interesting, I didn't know half of those…

------
nine_k
In short:

* 50k g acceleration is nothing much for the current crop of gun-fired munitions carrying electronics, batteries, cameras, thrusters and even foldable actuators.

* 100k+ g that munitions have been developed in 1990s also include electronics and thrusters.

* Electronic components are known to withstand 200k+ g, and plain polycarbonate solid projectiles used in railgun research don't break under 500k g.

* So a spacecraft that withstands 40-60k g of Slingatron is definitely doable, even though axial accelerations need to be addressed, too.

